# Recompiling the kernel ?'s............................

## FINITE

Just a quick question about recompiling the kernel. After running "make menuconfig" and selecting all of the options needed and saving the file I run make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install. Is the "modules modules_install needed? If not is it still better to include it? Thanx  :Very Happy: 

PS: Would it also be a good Idea to coment out in ,make menuconfig, all the the kernel options that are not going to be used by hitting N for that option?Last edited by FINITE on Thu May 16, 2002 12:06 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gsfgf

couldn't hurt, but since you use "modules modules-install" its must not be needed b/c in the docs it says "modules modules_install"

----------

## FINITE

I don't think that I understand what you said  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> but since you use "modules modules-install" its must not be needed b/c in the docs it says "modules modules_install"

 

It must not be needed because in the doc it says "modules modules_install"?

----------

## FINITE

Ohh, that was just a typo man, sorry. So is it needed or not? I guess you are saying that it couldn't hurt to coment out the options you don't need in the kernel "configurator".

----------

## klieber

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> So is it needed or not?

 

Yes, unless you've compiled everything into your kernel, you need to make modules and modules_install.  Otherwise, anything in your kernel config marked with an 'M' won't work after you upgrade your kernel.  (you can sometimes avoid this step if your recompiling the exact same kernel version, but its usually safest to just recompile/reinstall the modules.)

--kurt

----------

## arkane

 *FINITE wrote:*   

> Ohh, that was just a typo man, sorry. So is it needed or not? I guess you are saying that it couldn't hurt to coment out the options you don't need in the kernel "configurator".

 

It's best not to comment out any of the options.  If your going to do anything, make it a N.

--

Dan

----------

